# Some guy with no idea



## Bemused (Nov 18, 2013)

Good day gents.
I just received my UMIK-1 and down loaded REW 5.01 and it does indeed look most comprehensive, in fact its all a little intimidating.

I would like to use the tools to learn how to evaluate whats happening in my room, how should I start?

Regards
Tony


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Have a read through these, should help you get going:

MiniDSP UMIK-1 setup article,
MiniDSP loudspeaker measurement article using REW and UMIK-1,
Realtraps Room Measuring Series, 
Bass integration guide,
Quickstart guide to bass measurements.


----------



## Bemused (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the links.
My system is 100% DIY passive stereo along with some simple DIY room treatments.

Here is my first curve, what can I learn from this?

[img]http://i973.photobucket.com/albums/ae212/tonyjukes/room_zps32932025.png[/img]


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Proper graph scaling will give you a better idea of what’s going on – see here: 

Getting Graphs Ready to Post

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Bemused (Nov 18, 2013)

OK thanks Wayne is this correct?

[img]http://i973.photobucket.com/albums/ae212/tonyjukes/corrected_zpsf0335c3a.png[/img]


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Nope: 40 dB at the lower limit, not -40 dB. You can change it by clicking on the "Limits" button at the upper right side of the screen.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Bemused (Nov 18, 2013)

How is this?
[img]http://i973.photobucket.com/albums/ae212/tonyjukes/correctedagain_zps6dec7429.png[/img]


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Looks good. Might want to limit the smoothing to 1/3- or 1/6-octave, though. Gives a good analytical measurement (that can be the basis for equalization) that’s a good representation of what you’re actually hearing.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Bemused (Nov 18, 2013)

OK so assuming I now have the correct presentation what can I learn from it?

[img]http://i973.photobucket.com/albums/ae212/tonyjukes/correctedagainagain_zps63d986a2.png[/img]


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Speaking from the standpoint of “what’s most likely audible,” you have a huge peak in response just below 50 Hz, a huge depression between 90 and 450 Hz, and small peak at 2 kHz.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Bemused (Nov 18, 2013)

Many thanks, I was unsure of what was relative.
So I should now play with speaker positioning?
What causes the depression in the bass? would it be an even larger out of phase peak causing a subtraction.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Playing with positioning is your best starting option. You can reposition, remeasure, reposition etc or you can set the REW signal generator to 'Pink PN', open the RTA window, set the controls as shown below and see the response change live as you move things around (speakers and/or mic).


----------



## Bemused (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the tip.

I have now done in the order of 100 SPL sweeps and incremental speaker movements and the sytem is sounding better than ever, much improved.

A great tool and the speakers have ended in an asymetric position that I would have never imagined without the use of REW.


----------

